# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Ku do ti kaloni pushimet e veres?

## Albo

Duke qene se kemi filluar sezonin e veres, besoj se secili prej jush ka bere plane ose ka deshire te shkoje diku kete vere. Me poshte ju ftoj te ndani planet tuaja per kete vere, ku do ti kaloni pushimet? Cilat jane disa prej vendeve me te mira per te shkuar me pushime? Ju pelqen te shkoni me pushime ne vendlindje apo ti kaloni ne vendet ku jetoni? Do ti kaloni vetem apo ne shoqerine e te dashurve te zemres tuaj?

Cfare ju pelqen me shume ne stinen e veres?

----------


## Don Zhuan

o Albo une qe thua ti mo shoku do iki ne Maryland oqean city, 2 javet e para te gushtit me familjen  :oh:  jo ndonje qef i madh me familjen por mire jo keq.
Peace

----------


## malli

Mua me pelqen te shoh shum vendet e tjera te botes, por ama vdes per te kaluar pushimet verore ne vendlindjen time dhe po ashtu te takoj  familjen shoke shoqe ' etj etj.Une nisem me daten 1 gusht dhe do rri 12 dite ne Shqiperi , kurse ne daten 16 shtator do shkoj me pushime per 8 dite ne Ibiza.
Ju uroj po ashtu te gjitheve shum pushime te mbara dhe kendshme.
Pershendetje malli  :shkelje syri:

----------


## jonidapasho

Dhe une kisha planifikuar te shkoja me pushime ne Pogradec por per shkak te mos rinovimit te kartave nuk dal dot nga kufijte e greqise. Bashke me shoqerine do shkojme ne Mitilini  nje ishull afer Turqise per 10 dite.

Ja kalofshi mire kudo qe te vini !

----------


## raku

shkomi kavajes...lol!

----------


## james l.

Une nisem te Marten per ne ishullin grek Chios (ne kufi me Turqine)ku jam i ftuar nga nje shok dhe do te pushoj per 1 jave se bashku me shoqerine.Pastaj rreth dates 10 Gusht do shkoj ne Sarande per te pushuar 10 dite.Ne Shtator do te shkoj me shkollen ne Paris per 5 dite.Kaq per sivjet,vitin tjeter shpresoj per me mire...

----------


## rezi_Mynihut

Une do jem ne Korfuz per 10 dite nga fundi i Korrikut.

Jam per here te pare ne ket ishull, thone se eshte shume bukur sidomos Corfu town, Dassia, Ipsos, Kassiopi etj. Nga St. Stephanio Shqiperia eshte vetem 2,5 km ne vije detare.

Do dal ndonje dite ne Sarande, me shume per te vertetuar thenien e Tironsave, qe andej eshte shume bukur Rezo.

Ne fillim te gushtit jam me ca shoke te Londres per nje jave ne Cornwall, jugperendim te Anglise.

Ne Newquay (Cornwall), deti dhe moti nuk jane aq te nxehte sa ne Korfuz e Sarande, por jeta e nates atje nuk besoj se le shume per te deshiruar.

Rezi

----------


## moro

DUA DHE UNE TE BEJ PUSHIME :i ngrysur: 

SA MIRE DO ISHTE TE MIRJA LEJE NGA PUNA.PO NUK ME JAPIN.KESHTU QE PUSHIME NUK KA SIVJET.
PO VAJTA VETEM 4 DITE NE VLORE PER MUA DO JET LUMTURI E RALL.ATJE NGA 15 GUSHTI E KAM SYRIN.SHOHIM.

JU DO DO BENI PUSHIME TAMAM SIC DUHET.JU UROJ TJA KALONI MIRE.DHE ZHYTUNI DHE PER NE QE DO PIQEMI NE PUNE.

BYE


 :vizatimor:

----------


## ivva

me 25 korrik do kthehem ne tirane. do shkojme me shoqerine ne sarande qe ia kalohet si shpirt. mezi po pres se ketu vdiqem me keto provimet.     pershendetje nga bologna

----------


## Piloti

ndersa une me date  11 korrik iki ne shqiperi dhe do rrij per nje kohe te gjate andej  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Laerta

hey edhe une mezi po pres!
Une dhe i fejuari im kemi planifikuar qe dy javet e Gushtit te fundit ti kalojme ne Puerto Plata, Dominican Republic, Caribbean
Meqe edhe ai ka ditelindjen ne fund te gushtit.
Shkova dhe vjet dhe ishte mrekulli fare, ik provojeni se eshte parajse dhe do kenaqeni!!!

----------


## Laerta

Ju uroj qe te kaloni pushime sa me te kendshme, (dhe me mend ne koke sic te ka porositur Xhaxhi vani)

Pershendetje te gjitheve,  Laerta

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Ne gusht do te largohem per ne `Rimni `te Italise per nje kohe te shkurter.
Gjithe te Mirat

----------


## addam

pershendetje une mendoj qe pushimet e veres ti kaloj ne sarande.megjithese larg vendit tim,me pelqen shume saranda,dhe mund te them qe e preferoj me shume se bregdetin e disa zonave ketu ne athine.me pelqen sidomos{syri i kalter}dhe do te doja ta vizitoja sa me shpejt qe te jete e mundur.pershendetje te gjitheve ,dhe pushime te mbara.

----------


## dordi1

andej nga fundi i shtatorit kena me zbrite per nja 7 dite ne SOUTH BEACH, MIAMI.
pastaj qe aty, drejt KEY WEST, aty ku e ka pase shtepine HEMINGWAY...
kam qene edhe nje here ne 2001, dhe na ka pelqyer pa mase.
ka pak lageshtire ose humidity, sic i thone amerikonet, por do bejme si do bejme...

pershendetje te gjitheve edhe bofshi qejf

----------


## DiamondRing

une do i kaloj pushimet te biblioteka kombetare tu mesu per provimet e vjeshtes :buzeqeshje: Koka ben koka peson..E nejse se Durrsi lagje Tirones eshte do shkojme nai dit dhe atje..Pushime te mbara te gjitheve edhe atyre qe s`kan mundesi mos merziten se mosha pensionit po afron..Lol

----------


## addam

me pelqen shume [kepi i rodonit]................yeah

----------


## altin55

U per veten time do shkoj per 1 muaj ne Mallakaster
mezi po pres te pi dhalle sa te shqepem 
apo si ka pjell dhe dajos lopa 
selam nga Altini55

----------


## KACAKU

Ehh,mezi po i presim ato te shkretat...
Une nga fillimi i Gushtit them te shkoj ne nje bregdet te bukur ketu Chalkidiki,e them te rri nja 1 jave aty me disa miq,pastaj them te nisem per ne Shqiperi per nja 10 dite te tjera,e pastaj rikthimi.  :buzeqeshje: 
Uroj tek te gjithe: Pushime Sa Me Te Mbara... Te na gjejne plot shendet dhe para!

P.S Kam kuriozitet te dij,po Albo ku do i kaloje ato?!

----------


## Noerti

Dhe une po i pres te vij fundi i gushtit Do shkoj per nje jave ne nje ishull Sandorini.
Dhe me pas them te shkoj ne shqiperi per ndonje jave.
Pushimet presim per c´lodhje dhe argetim :buzeqeshje:

----------

